# soundemons HT / Stereo setup



## soundemon (Nov 4, 2007)

Equipment list:

Lexicon MC-1 Pre pro
Cary Audio DVD6 disk spinner
Dell P4 PC for media server
Sony 400 disk changer hooked thru DAC

(Jim Holtz) DIY Statement Fronts and center (Center in process)
Energy C2 sides and rears
Mach5 audio IXL18.2.2 subs, one in 5ft^3 sealed, another in 13ft^3 ported tuned 15Hz.

Anthem MCA30 power amp for front end
2 x Adcom GFA535 amps for rear / surround
Behringer EP2500 for Subs

Rene PE17 Sub EQ
Soundstream DAC1
Soundblaster external 24bit soundcard

Viewsonic PJ552 projector
120" DIY screen (2x4 frame with rubberized Canvas screen material)

Alot of this will be changing when I complete my dedicated HT room 
- 4 IXL 18's will be intalled in IB
- new projector (unknown which I'll be getting)
- Built in rear and surround speakers
- Large attention payed to room treatment


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a nice set up..:T


----------

